
Start at a Small Consulting Company - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2019/03/29/start-at-small-consulting-company/
======
neilv
Does this advice apply to a new developer who wants to work for a startup or
established dotcom later?

Or does it assume that they'll either want to stay in consulting long-term, or
eventually move to a past client?

My recent experience is that most startups and established dotcoms don't know
what to make of consulting on a resume, and they mostly want to see FAANG and
some of this year's preferred frameworks.

~~~
mooreds
I can't speak for established dotcoms, but for startups I think that a small
consulting company is a great springboard. You learn how to get up to speed on
different technologies and problem spaces quickly. As mentioned in the
article, there's also no place to hide at a small consulting company, just
like a startup. (This doesn't apply at a big consulting shop like IBM, HP,
McKinsey, etc, and I'm not sure how tenure there will be perceived at
startups.)

Note that this is based on my (non bay area) experience.

